# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day all

## Markg71

Morning all
I'm Mark, family man with an office job. two kids and a wife who keeps me firmly in reality.
I am envious of all the guys here who can build anything they want as I have trouble putting a nail in.
came on the site here to pick up some knowledge so when I talk to Tradies I don't seem like a complete idiot :Smilie:

----------


## old1955

Welcome to the forum Mark.

----------

